# trouble shooting: Male's bubbles popping in spawning tank



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Is this normal for the first day for him to blow bubbles that don't quite stay? He's in there all by himself, he tries to make bubbles but they fail. He could make bubbles fine in his normal tank...

any suggestions?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Do you have a filter in the spawning tank?


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Do you have a filter in the spawning tank?


I have a tiny box filter, but I turned it off so the water would be nice and still for him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats the only thing I can think of that could cause problems with the bubblenest.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

hrmmm I haven't had it turned on...could it be a problem with the water chemistry perhaps?


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Add a split length ways Styrofoam cup and some floating plants if you can, It will all help greatly in his bubbles lasting longer, 
The bubbles don't have to last a great length of time anyways, 
Once he gets the eggs he will make extra bubble as needed,


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Add a split lengthwise Styrofoam cup and some floating plants if you can, It will all help greatly in his bubbles lasting longer, 
The bubbles don't have to last a great length of time anyways, 
Once he gets the eggs he will make extra bubble as needed,

I use to have alot of troubles with bubbles lasting and spent so much time fretting over nothing,


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Do you have a lid on the tank? The humidity will also keep the bubbles from disintegrating.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Do you have a lid on the tank? The humidity will also keep the bubbles from disintegrating.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Do you have a lid on the tank? The humidity will also keep the bubbles from disintegrating.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Chicklet said:


> Add a split lengthwise Styrofoam cup and some floating plants if you can, It will all help greatly in his bubbles lasting longer,
> The bubbles don't have to last a great length of time anyways,
> Once he gets the eggs he will make extra bubble as needed,
> 
> I use to have alot of troubles with bubbles lasting and spent so much time fretting over nothing,


Hey Chicklet. I have a Styrofoam cup in there with some plastic non floating plants. My big concern is that they are popping as soon as he makes them or a few seconds later. Even if he blows them under the Styrofoam. It's really strange.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Do you have a lid on the tank? The humidity will also keep the bubbles from disintegrating.


Hey doggyhog. I have plastic saran wrap for the cover pulled as tight as it can go. It is nice and humid looking so far lots of water droplets on the sides and on the wrap so far. I also turned up the heat in the room so it would not be so cold compared to my water temperature.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

hey guys, umm I soften the water a bit and now his bubbles seem to be doing better  thanks for your help! Hopefully it'll keep working


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck!!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

*sigh* so I decided to not make a new thread and just tell everyone on this one...my male disliked the female :-( she was all submissive almost right away breeding bars really noticeable, fins close to body swimming with head down slowly towards him...And he was like EWWWWW cooties! And kept swimming away from her and hiding! I was like what...that's weird and he kept doing this. Then he just tore up the female and kept running away and sitting on the tank bottom all stressed like. So I just took him out, he seems content again lol. I started a new pair a few days ago. He has a nicer bubblenest already anyways ;-) he's working away. I think in a day or two I could release the female, she just flares at him sometimes now, I am hoping she will stop soon


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I guess he just didn't like her? lol Maybe try another male. She acted like she definitely wanted to spawn.


----------

